

Reverse Engineering "Marketing" - aikiai
http://bobz44.blogspot.com/2008/12/reverse-engineering-marketing.html

======
turbod
Summary, verbatim from the article:

In this light, marketing cannot be an afterthought of a good product.
Marketing defines a good product.

Good Marketing -> Good Product.

Bad Marketing -> Bad Product.

It's that simple.

